# Wago Modbus tCP Kommuniktation



## Steuerungsgeri (2 Februar 2019)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe 2 Wago 750-881 über die ich Variablen hin und her kommunizieren will (Modbus TCP)
Anwenderhinweise von Wago habe ich gelesen und so denke ich verstanden
(Ich verwende MODBUS Konfigurator)
Wenn ich übersetzten will kommen mir dennoch immer zwei Fehlermeldungen 3760, anbei das Bild.
Weis wer was mein Fehler ist???

1. Fehler:

    MBCFG_Error         :   MBCFG_eERROR := MBCFG_START_UP;


2. Fehler:
    (    DataType        := MBCFG_TYPE_BOOL,


----------



## Steuerungsgeri (25 März 2019)

Ich habe mein Problem so gelöst, indem ich die Codesys de und wiederinstalliert habe jetzt läuft alles.....


----------

